# What camo works best in Northern Ontario



## clu__82

CROM I am not much help to your thread but where abouts do you live in Tbay ...I will be moving out there in July. My wife is from there originally and she moved away for about 7 years but we both just got full time jobs so we are heading back. She already left last month and I am waiting to try and sell our house out here in Alberta. Can't wait to get out there. We have out eyes on some nice property to purchase so I can't wait to have my own hunting land. I wear Realtree Hardwoods grey/hd. Not sure if that helps you. Take care.

clu


----------



## Crom

Welcome to the neighbourhood!! I live about 30 mins out of town towards Nipigon. I rent a house with a few acres of property. More then enough room to set up my targets and shoot all I want. Come fall, I wont have to walk any farther then my backyard to nail some deer!!!
Theres been a fair amount of beer activity around this year also. 
If you need a bow shop, Taos Archery is the place to go. We have a local club/range www.lakeheadarchers.com they hold 3D shoots and you dont have to be a member to shoot there.


----------



## clu__82

Right on ...yeah we're looking at a 100acre parcel right outside of city limits to build on. I grew up in Kelowna so I am pretty pumped to own my very own hunting land ...and the same thing ..once everything is taken care of out on the property ..all I will have to do is open up my front door to nab some deer  ...thanks for the info on the shop and range ...I have been in Tbay alot over the past 7 years but obviously havent lived there so it is nice to learn about the new shops and meet new people....hope all is well ...take care

clu


----------



## Engine10

Hi Crom,
Sounds like you live near where we bow-hunt moose, Grenwich (sp?) Lk. near Dorion, we take our moose to Anita at Hurkett to hang.

I hung faded old Sportschief Mossy Oak Breakup, Predator Deception in Fall-brown and an early version of Realtree by Cabelas on alders at the edge of the bush and we all stood back and viewed, the Mossy Oak was the winner for the late Sept. foliage.

Not very scientific.......Angus


----------



## Crom

lol, scientifiic enough if it works imo!!! Yes, Dorion is close to us here, I havent seen any moose in this area, but they tend to be alittle harder to find then deer. I have seen a few moose over by Rabbit Mountain (off oliver on the far side of the Hwy 11/17) though. Thanks for the input.

Clu, you lived in Kelowna? Cool, My buddy Ryan Schenpf lived there, he works at Kelowna Cycle. I also know some of the guys at The Cyclepath. I have been there mtb bike riding afew times, spent 2 weeks there riding afew summers ago. Beautiful place, but man is hot and dry and dusty in August!!


----------



## clu__82

Yeah the summers get hot out there in Kelowna...but Okanagan Lake is pretty nice to cool down...It will be nice to go out and visit the family in the summer but the Thunder Bay lifestyle is what I love....lots of outdoor stuff and the pace is a little bit slower

Funny story ...my mother and father in law live on Oliver Rd..last year I was out there with my now wife getting Married and I was coming home from golfing and there was a 1 1/2 year old Moose running around their yard..it was running around frantic...I think it was confused and probably just got kicked out by its mom ...I probably could of got it with a hammer...they also had a bear come through the yard just the other day...I love that stuff and I cant wait to get our acreage and build our house ...dream come true for my wife and I .....


----------



## Crom

Right on Clu, good to here. Maybe I will see you at the range this winter (indoor).


----------



## clu__82

Sounds good....and good luck scouting during the summer ....taker easy


----------



## JDoupe

I'm guessing all whitewould be the best camo for most of the year. That's way up there.


----------



## Crom

the only problem is getting the "all white" since I wear seal skin furs most of the year!!!!


----------



## MJewell

I like the Realtree hardwoods alot for the area I'm in but do have alittle in the Realtree hardwoods green also for the early season and turkey season.

The new Realtree APG would work pretty good for you in the cut and evergreens if that is where you are going to be hunting mostly.

WHat type of surrounding are you going to bw hunting near?

Matt


----------



## Crom

we have alot of poplar, birch, evergreens (jack pine, balsam fir, etc), also clear cut areas, with tall grasses and young growth. I believe (have to talk to my father in law to confirm) we will be in the poplar and birch for most of our hunting with possible forays into the clearcuts.


----------



## clu__82

Crom not to hijack at all...but are you on the Thunder Bay Fishing forum ..?? and do you know of any other forums specific to Tbay?? 

To be honest, I think most of the patterns out there today will work well....you just need something to break up your silohuette. 

I wear all Realtree Hardwoods grey/HD but Realtree Green is nice and so is Mossy Oak, Realtree APG ....even Advantage Max 4 would work in the higher grass clear cuts ....check them out on google and see what pattern you like the best...

There are also patterns like ASAT that may work as well

Good luck


----------



## Crom

No sorry Clu, not much of a fisher to be honest. As far as outdoor forums specific to thunder bay, i would try doing a search in google or check out any links from the local stores : Taos, DR sporting, etc. 
As far as camo goes, I think I am gonna give asat a try, I will let you all know how it works out for me this fall , p.s, cant wait to get my new bow in a week or so (martin cheetah with all the trimmings  )


----------



## cheaplaughs

*camo*

i actually like wearing camo it gives you the feeling that your doing it right.one of the hunters in our camp got his moose on the way back from fishing.he was looking forward to frying up some waleye when he spotted a bull across a marsh.he got off his atv wearing a blue raincoat and hunter orange walked across the swamp in full view and shot the moose in the heart with his crossbow.we all wanted to wear that pattern after that.


----------



## MikePal

I was going to say..camo is largely just for the hunter and his buddies, deer don't seem to give much a care what pattern you wear....


----------



## CaptainT

MikePal said:


> I was going to say..camo is largely just for the hunter and his buddies, deer don't seem to give much a care what pattern you wear....


I'd have to agree with this. I've shot deer at 10 yards wearing blaze orange while sitting on the ground.


----------



## ontario moose

CaptainT said:


> I'd have to agree with this. I've shot deer at 10 yards wearing blaze orange while sitting on the ground.


deer in your area wear blaze orange? that's odd.. good way to spot them..

G


----------



## Crom

ontario moose said:


> deer in your area wear blaze orange? that's odd.. good way to spot them..
> 
> G


lol, nice


----------

